# Request: FODMAP Snacks List



## lone_paladin

Hi I'm new here and I deal with IBS just like everyone here. I know a lot of us have tried the FODMAP Diet, but I find it hard to find snacks for it. Being a person who excercises I do get hungry after a bout of working out and plus a lot of us with IBS are emotional eaters because after a hard day you get tempted by comfort food because you want...Comfort. So my request...More like a plea actually is those who use FODMAP or any diet post a list of snacks that you can pick up at your local supermarket or drug store(CVS, Walgreen, etc) and the name of the snack. I think if we have healthy snacks it will make eating in between meals a little better while controlling our symptoms. I'll start off by saying I eat twizzlers for snacks here in the U.S. they're not that high in sugar and are easy on my stomach.


----------



## Common Response

Asian rice deserts (found in Asian general stores. Ingredients: glutinous rice, rice flour, coconut milk)http://picasaweb.goo...DMAPFreeSweets#


----------



## Common Response

I came across these savory Rice Cakes which are FODMAP free.Taste good, safe and convenient.l don't like the use of palm oil for health and the environment but will eat them until I can find a better replacement.Here's a shot of an empty packet (I ate them all). https://picasaweb.go...8399/RiceCakes#You get about 20 cakes per packet which is good for about 10 snacks or less depending on how hungry you are.Found at Asian general stores.


----------



## Common Response

I'll often feel like a quick refreshment when l come home from work but our kitchen is a mine field loaded with dangerous drinks.I recommend blueberries, strawberries, raspberries and cranberries.Great Lakes brand Blueberries and Cranberries come in twin packs, don't have additives and are available in the supermarket.https://picasaweb.google.com/113312672727152008399/Fruit#I pour either Soy milk, Rice milk, Almond milk or Barley milk into a container, add the fruit and then mix with the blender.Carefully choose the milk which is free of unacceptable additives.Great tasting and relatively safe as long as you don't drink too much of it and add fruit in small portions. You may also wish to dilute the milk to minimize intolerance.


----------



## Common Response

I avoid the major brands of cereals preferring to buy the products which are additive free.Abundant Earth Puffed Rice.Serve with with Barley milk, Rice Milk, or Oat Milk and topped with sliced banana.Be sure there are no additives such as Inulin(FODMAP), or honey(FODMAP), by scanning the ingredients list on the milk cartons.If you still have issues you can dilute the Rice/Oat/Barley milk with water.Beware of standard Rice Bubbles which may contain corn syrup and other inappropriate additives.Australian Rice Bubbles contain cane sugar which is tolerable in small quantities but U.S. Rice Bubbles contain corn syrup which is a high FODMAP.


----------



## Common Response

I enjoy lactose free yoghurt twice a week.Two reputable brands are:Liddells:http://www.lactose.com.au/products/liddells+lactose+free+yogurt/Vaalia:http://www.vaalia.com.au/products/vaalia-lactose-free-yoghurt/?247SEMBe careful to choose the variety which includes suitable fruit.Avoid varieties which include mango and apricot.


----------



## lone_paladin

Of course Activa http://www.activia.us.com/ great yogurt and even greater snack.


----------



## Common Response

Nuts are a great snack.I'll often snack on:
Californian or Victorian Walnuts in the shell (four).
Almonds in the shell (eight).
Avoid pistachios which are high FODMAP.Peanuts are FODMAP free but can be difficult to digest for most.Nuts are concentrated so servings should be small.


----------



## Korga

Oranges and bananas, nuts.Berries of any kind.If I'm working out a lot I need more carbs:A cup of soup. Gluten free crackers.Rice noodles.Sweet potatoes.


----------



## lone_paladin

Found These Today...Might buy some







Mary's Gone CrackersLike many others in the health food industry, Mary's Gone Crackers was birthed out of a health-conscious mother's endeavor to provide for the health needs of her and her family. After discovering that both she and her son had celiac disease, Mary Waldner began formulating her own gluten-free snacks.Packed with nutritious whole grains like quinoa, brown rice, brown flax seeds, amaranth, millet and chia, Mary's Gone Crackers can actually be considered a gluten-free superfood snack. The company also utilizes a proprietary method of formulation that does not extrude the ingredients using high heat, preserving the myriad of delicate nutrients.Mary's Gone Crackers makes cookies, crackers, "Sticks & Twigs" (similar to pretzels) and cracker crumbs. All of the products are certified organic, kosher, non-GMO, vegan and delicious. Even the cookies are soft and chewy, and are made with low-glycemic natural sweeteners. All the products are produced in a dedicated wheat-free, gluten-free and nut-free facility, ensuring no cross-contamination.For more information about Mary's Gone Crackers, please visit www.marysgonecrackers.com.Raw MakeryRaw, sprouted, certified organic and gluten-free snacks. Is it too good to be true? Not if you are Raw Makery, a Las Vegas-based company that sells breads, "Krispys", crackers, "Stix", "Rawtillas" and cookies.What began in a kitchen and migrated into two local cafes has become a nationwide product line of some of the best, most wholesome gluten-free snacks in the industry. Every item is raw and contains sprouted ingredients. Buckwheat, golden and brown flax seeds, chia seeds, yams, spirulina, dulse and Himalayan Crystal salt are just a few of the many super ingredients that grace Raw Makery's gluten-free foods.Since none of Raw Makery's products are cooked, they are all highly rich in living enzymes, vitamins, minerals and other nutrients. Raw Makery is a top pick for gluten-free superfood snacks.For more information about Raw Makery, please visit www.rawmakery.com.Muso From JapanThose looking for a great gluten-free snack that is high in protein will love the offerings of Muso From Japan. This company makes two delicious, grain-free and oil-free crackers that pack a decent protein punch.Muso's organic Green Pea Chips and Mungbean chips are uniquely high in protein because both the pea and the mungbean are high in protein. These delicious chips make a great, lightly-baked snack without added grains. Both contain two simple ingredients: either green peas or mungbeans, and sea salt.The green pea variety contains six grams of protein per serving and the mungbean variety contains a whopping nine grams per serving. Both varieties are rich in vitamins and minerals and contain no additives, preservatives or sugars.For more information about Muso From Japan, please visit www.muso-intl.com.Eartharvest Certified Organic Slice n' Bake Cookie DoughIf I told you that you could buy delicious, organic, whole-grain, gluten-free and vegan cookie dough, you might think I was crazy. Actually, a company called Eartharvest will soon be unveiling its new line of healthy cookie doughs that meet these criteria. These doughs will include flavors like chocolate chip, quinoa raisin, peanut butter and walnut brownie.These delicious cookies are made with organic whole grains like quinoa, amaranth, brown rice and sorghum, as well as organic coconut and palm oils. There are no artificial ingredients, no eggs or milk, no gluten and no GMOs, and organic cane sugar is the primary sweetener used. As far as cookie doughs go, it will be difficult to find one that is healthier and tastier than Eartharvest.Eartharvest gluten-free cookies have a great texture and taste, and are a healthy, sweet treat without all the added garbage, which make them a top pick for the occasional sweet treat.For more information about Eartharvest, please visit www.eartharvestfoods.com.Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/028972_gluten_snacks.html#ixzz1dKSAGXZO


----------



## lone_paladin

I got this from a post about lactose free snacks..Anyone else has foods similar to this.After you've been dairy-free for a while, it's easy to find snacks and simple meals to rely on; you know what your local grocers carry and what recipes your family likes. But what about when you're on the road? Here are some of my favorite dairy-free recipes for road trips and dairy-free road snacks that you can find almost anywhere.Crackers & ChipsRegardless of where I am in the U.S. or Canada, I know that there is a grocery or gas station close that will carry a brand of crackers or chips that's dairy-free. They're not always the healthiest snacks, but c'mon, it's a road trip!Here are a few favorites:Crackers:Kellogg's Keebler Toasteds Wheat CrackersNabisco Ritz Crackers (Original and Whole Wheat)Nabisco SaltinesNabisco TriscuitsNabisco Wheat ThinsOld London Melba ToastWasa Whole Wheat CrispbreadPotato Chips:Lays Potato Chips in Plain and Natural Country BarbecueKettle Potato Chips in Jalepeno, Sea Salt, Sea Salt and Black Pepper, Sea Salt and Vinegar, and most Baked varietiesRuffles Potato Chips in Baked! Original, Original, and Light Original Varieties


----------



## AIRPLANE

I was wondering about popcorn? I sometimes like it when I don't feel like I had enough at mealtimes and also think it's a good source of fiber without too many of the negative side effects that fiber often can cause.


----------



## lone_paladin

Don't forget Welch's Fruit Snacks ( Gluten Free Version) they're pretty tasty and can actually be easy on the stomach. Vitamin Water and some other water products are very experimental. If gum gives you gas then this can be a problem. It contains some of the sugars recommended to avoid on the FODMAP Diet.Almonds in Costco are pretty good.


----------



## DietitianCarrie

Hi lone_pI noticed you mentioned in your post that IBS sufferers can be emotional eaters. Have you ever suspected that you could have food sensitivities? I specialize in working with patients who have IBS and help them manage the dietary component. It has been my experience that food sensitivities has been linked to food addiction. The food sensitivity suffer usually craves foods which, when eaten, temporarily creates a feeling of well-being and an alleviation of unpleasant physical and mental symptoms. In other words, when you eat your reactive food (which could even be in the FODMAP diet) you temporarily better but then, you soon feel lousy again. The theory behind this physiological response is that the chemicals released from immune cells cause a temporary biochemical imbalance which shifts levels of certain hormones qnd neurotransmitters. Your body is forced to create ways to readjust the balance. The body craves sweet foods, simple sugars and other carbs as well as reactive foods (those with cause a lot of gi distress etc) as a means to restore biochemical equilibrium. The problem is thqt this creates an ongoing cycle that can lead to continued symptoms, excess calorie consumption, or even binge eating. I highly recommend that my IBS, migraine and fibromyalgia patients undergo non-IgE mediator release testing to identify food/chemical sensitivities. After which I work through an immunocalm elimination.diet to heal .the the gut and getting to the root cause of symptoms.


----------



## gummivenus

Sorry- double post!


----------



## gummivenus

I've just started on the whole FODMAP thing and wow, it is really hard to find snacky things! I hunted through the supermarket this afternoon and came out with only a few items. I'm pretty sure they're ok:
"Ocean Spray" Craisins
"Sakata" rice crackers: plain and parmesan, herb & garlic flavours (all the other flavours have onion powder... I'm hoping the garlic one only contains trace amounts of garlic)
"Waterthins" corn wafer thins
"Coles" Thin corn cakes (to eat spread with avocado & tomato)
Tinned tuna slices
Raw almonds
Bananas
"Food For Life" Fruit Free Clusters (with soy milk and blueberries)
My go-to snacks are usually fruit and yoghurt, so it's going to be a challenge...


----------



## strato86

I'm new to the whole Fodmap diet and really want to start it as recently the pain in my gut has been indescribable pain. If any one could answer please tell me what I can and can't have from this list whilst on this diet?Fizzy drinksOatsPeanut butterEggsWholemeal bread RiceIf anyone could please answer that would be greatThanksDrew


----------

